# Ford Trucks



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Thanks Chuck for providing us with the greatest forum on the web. I have a 1997 F250 Heavy Duty, the last of the old style Fords. I use it for pulling our equipment and for plowing with an 8' Western Pro Plow. Seasons Greetings to everyone.

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

OK DOB no one wants to hear about your old ford.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

yeah DOB, what he says....

(hehehehehehehehe)

----------
Chuck's Chevy Truck Pages - Snowplowing Central
http://members.aol.com/csmith669/plowcentral.html


----------



## scott (Dec 21, 1999)

dont laugh at the fords.......u may need one of us to pull you out of a ditch....hehehehehehe


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

If his 97 is old then my 83 is ANCIENT!!!! Still works great, just requires a 'little' more maintenance. I can't think of anything I haven't replaced, rebuilt, or repainted on it. It's paid for though!!!!


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Chuck and Dino are both good guys, they are just jealous that I plowed snow before them. Those Chevy guys don't bother me. 

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 1999)

Yup ,he plowed before us. Try to figure out what the initials DOB stand for, LOL.
Dino gave him part of the name, I just added the prefix!
Eric, you're alight, no matter what Dino says about you.. (hehehehe)
Just because I'm "Chevy Chuck", doesn't mean I hate other makers vehicles. I've driven my share of Fords, though I've never owned one. I've driven from a Ranger, up to an F -700. All were nice driving trucks. I liked the F 700 most of all. Drove like a dream. Had electric brakes, no air brake worries, and had a 24 valve gas engine. Loads of power. Only plowed with it once, it had no trouble at all. The slide in salter and chains helped I'm sure.
The only truck I didn't like, was an 85 F 350 mason dump. It was a year old, and it just had no power. Empty it couldn't get out of it's own way. Loaded with clay, or sand, it was really a slug, and there's nothing but hills around here.
I apreciate machines of all types, be it a fishing reel, or a Ford, a Dodge, a Diamond Reo, whatever. If it's mechanical, it interests me. I learned a long time ago to put that Ford / Chevy BS to bed. I respect the fact that you think your truck is the greatest, as I think mine is. Yours may be a Nissan, that suits your needs, or a Ford F 250. Mine happens to be a Chevy. My other truck is a GMC. ;>)

~Chuck

----------
Chuck's Chevy Truck Pages - Snowplowing Central
http://members.aol.com/csmith669/plowcentral.html


----------



## bill (Jan 1, 2000)

glad to hear that f250 is doing its job.
I have a f350 diesel that I like alot.
The engine has been good so far for me.
Knock on wood.
I think ford trucks are the best. $$$$$
for $$$$$$$ I don't think you can beat
them. Does your 250 handle snow easily
when plowing? Ever any problems pushing
deep snow? Ever get stuck?
Good Luck
bill


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Bill, My F250 has been great so far. I had a 85 F250 before this one and I have not had either one stuck and they handle deep snow rather well. When you get into hard packed snow drifts deeper than 24 inches, the front end does want to slide sideways some. I am hoping to get a Western MPV Plow next year, which should fix that problem. If we don't get any more snow this year than we have gotten, I won't have to worry the front end sliding either. We keep getting these little dustings with another one coming again tonight. As far as deep snow, we had the second worst blizzard last January 2nd in Chicago's history and then the wind blew hard off and on for 2 weeks, so we had some snow piled up, with out any problems doin it.

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------

